# How many Magics have you murdered???



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol... idk felt like asking people. I've broken one but I was lazy to restring so I bought a new one =b


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2009)

this is interesting  
I broke 2 strings on mine (I only have one), I guess I didn't quite murder it, but severly injured it XD


----------



## KevinK (Jan 24, 2009)

I broke a string on one; I had a string come off of the other which led to all of the strings coming off. That leaves me with only one left.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 24, 2009)

Two...I wish there were very durable ones


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 24, 2009)

I've broken two normal magics and a master magic, and I just buy new ones instead of restringing.  Don't know how, really.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't do magics, so I haven't committed any form of magicide yet.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried the twist method of solving and I did it wrong, then I had to take off the strings. All of them are intact but I can't restring it.


----------



## shelley (Jan 24, 2009)

None. I have other things to waste my time on.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had 1 magic ever, for over 1.5 years now. I've broken a few strings, but I've replaced them back when strings were available. Let's not talk about the number of times I've restrung my MM though....


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Two...I wish there were very durable ones



Or you could learn to do it without breaking it.

I have 4(what else would I buy with a target gift card?), but I have never broken one. I had a string come off of one, but I restrung it.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 24, 2009)

i've broken my magic at least 20 times not kidding
but i've learned how to restring and i can do it stackmatable!!!
i've also restrung magics at least 30 times because none of my friends know how to, i shall start charging them now


----------



## 36duong (Jan 24, 2009)

The only magic I have absolutely killed was a 9spuzzles DIY Magic, the strings are so easy to break where they join the connectors. As such, I think i broke 50% of them just stringing the magic together.

**HOWEVER**
I can do about 3 solves on a double strung magic before a string "pops" I can use new stiff magics (the one I used at SFO 09) or a triple strung magic


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 24, 2009)

I broke the first, broke the second, lost the third (I won SF open with it.) And I just got my fourth. 

I suppose I could try to restring the second one, but it is too hard for me. On the first one, two strings broke.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 24, 2009)

What option do I check if I've broken 13?


(And what about "I'm too lazy to fix it when it breaks, anymore." ?)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

0

I haven't solved one either, but does that matter?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 24, 2009)

I need 2 votes.

* I've destroyed 1-4
* I fix it when it breaks.

When I was I kid I bought one, broke a string, had to buy a new one, broke a string and had to buy another one.

Nowadays you can buy spare strings and the strings hardly ever break anymore. They unwind more often though because the tiles are thinner so the grooves are easier to get out of. When they unwind I simply restring it.


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 25, 2009)

I've had my magic for 5 months and have never had to restring it. Only once or twice a tile came out of place but the strings never broke so I just pushed it back into place.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have 1 magic and 1 MM that I just restring if I break it.... No need to buy a new one.


----------



## 36duong (Jan 26, 2009)

While I have broken 1 regular Magic, I have never broken a Master Magic, even speedsolving many averages using a single strung Master magic


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 26, 2009)

One. Two of the strings are snapped and a couple days ago it got derailed (thats what I call it ) and I didn't feel like fixing it. So I threw it in a bag and I plan on buying a new one. I have 14(?) extra strings, now.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've broken the same one a couple(15+) times now. Next time it breaks, I won't restring it until my next comp.


----------



## moogra (Jan 27, 2009)

I've broken 2 Master Magics (on the first day!).
I've broken 2 Rubik's Magics completely.
I've almost killed 2 Rubik's Magics, but they lasted over 2 months.
I got 2 more today. I guess that's what happens when you try to go fast.

Actually if you were to do it the slow way, they don't really break, but your times triple.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 27, 2009)

I've broken about 20 strings ever. With 16 strings per magic, I guess i've completely murdered one. There's still one that's taken apart in a bag that I use for strings.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 27, 2009)

I have two Cubes, both are alive


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 27, 2009)

I learned how to re-string but before that I broke 5 magics (not all mine) and I'm on my technically seventh because I have 2 but I only use 1 I have re-strung over 15 times at least. I always break strings.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 27, 2009)

I have 3 rubik's magic, and I broke like 20 strings in 4 months


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 27, 2009)

i have 2. one's broken a few times but i just restring it.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 27, 2009)

I still have not had any string problems with my Magic since they first came out 20 years ago or so. But I don't bother with that thing much. I used to contort it into a closed cube with 2 legs, I got so bored with it.



Yes said:


> I have two Cubes, both are alive



Not the Magic Cube, but Rubik's Magic (8 flat panels connected by strings).


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 28, 2009)

I broken 1 magic( But will turn to a 2x2 magic) Broken 1 string on each of the 2 other magic.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm on my 6th magic


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jan 28, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I have 4(what else would I buy with a target gift card?)
> ...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Magics murdered by JTW=(((30x7-10)/80-3.5)x58+116)/29-(54/27).


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 9, 2009)

I murder 5 strings from my magic. 3 from my new magic, and 14 on my first magic.

I was wondering how to make a rubik magic*(2x4) *string from fishing line.
And what knot should you make for the fishing line so it doesn't slip off? Because I'm making a 1x8 mod on my second magic.

Edit:New-Speedsolving
Second-1x8 rubik magic mod
Old - 2x2 magic mod


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well... I posting to both bump and say that by "over 13," I meant "13 or over"


----------



## moogra (Feb 26, 2009)

I've totally broken 2. I use the leftover strings now as backups.
I've broken a few more (like 5) but only 1 string.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol my current magic just had a string snap off... Too lazy to string it back together with my backup strings but it still works!!! I can still solve it and stuf.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 28, 2009)

add one to my list


----------



## Garmon (Feb 28, 2009)

2 in less than an hour.
Haven't fixed them yet.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 1, 2009)

I've broken a countless number of strings... I'd guess at least two dozen.


----------

